# Best place online to get your BL novels?



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

know before you start, yes you can buy all your BL stuff direct from the BL website, but as well all know. they charge a fortune! so where does everyone else get there BL books online?

for me its at bookdepository.com, someone on here got me onto it (sorry i cant remember your name) and ive never looked back. for example. the average brand new HH book on a shelf in aus is always around $20 odd. some online stores in aus can get you them for $14 or $15 but then slug you between $5-$10 for postage! bookdepository has them for around $10 odd with free postage worldwide! and if you preorder, you get $25% off that! today i pre-ordered 'The first Heretic' and 'Prospero Burns' for a whopping $6.66 each! DELIVERED TO MY DOOR! (AUS$6.66 is US$5.97 or GBP$3.83 for those lazy converters). I dont know how these guys make a profit!? ive used them heaps latley and besides the 2 week wait for books. i cant fault them!

if you have a website that can beat that, SHARE IT! but i bet you cant!

p.s. im not employed by these guys, i just want to share a fantasic, cheap resource with you all. Share the cheapness!


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Those of you who read my blog, can find all of the books i list on my site under my "Booklist" it's a direct buy from Amazon.com which is where i've been able to find the best prices. As well as super speedy standard shipping. just ordered Salamander 2 days ago and it was here this morning. here is a link to my TFF Booklist page: http://www.thefoundingfields.com/p/tff-booklist.html Feel free to click the link there and browse around. 

CP


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice.

Maelstrom have them for around $10AU each with free postage, some are cheaper.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Good good. keep the bargin sharing up!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I generally just use Amazon.co.uk which is usually pretty cheap. Unless im desperate for a BL book which hasn't been released yet, in which case I pre-order direct from the BL site, you pay a bit more, but you get it several weeks before you would pre-ordering off any other site.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I generally just use Amazon.co.uk which is usually pretty cheap. Unless im desperate for a BL book which hasn't been released yet, in which case I pre-order direct from the BL site, you pay a bit more, but you get it several weeks before you would pre-ordering off any other site.


i agree, getting a book from the publisher is much faster when preordering. BL does a good job at this, even though the cost is a little higher...

CP


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

It was probably me that put you onto Book Depository Brother Subtle, I use them for all my books, apart from new BL releases. Those I get direct and early from BL.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I live in Canada, so apparently we get Amazon.ca or GTFO. Indigo/Chapters can DIAF.

That said, Amazon has done pretty good by me. I usually save about 20-30% off the list price. My only problem is they sometimes go out of stock, and remain so FOREVER.

ie. Grey Knights was back ordered for 4 months. I finally canceled the order and picked it up in a book store (at full price :angry: ). Still waiting for Cadian Blood to get back in stock.


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Living in Australia, amazon costs me a fortune in postage (


----------



## Cloysterpete (Apr 30, 2010)

Yay more book depos fans, I've sang their praises on here before mainly because they get such a bad press on review site etc about shitty customer service so I thought I would even it out a bit!.

To put it into perspective this month I've ordered like 60 books from them (yes, I'm mad at buying so many books it'll be years before I read them all, buying a kindle hasn't slowed me down much with the paper books), in total i've made over 100 orders with only one issue, a copy of David Wellington's Frostbite (werewolf thing) came with a crease down the cover. I e-mailed them they said put it back in the package it came in, write return to sender on it and put it in the post box and we'll get another sent out, in 5 or 6 days I have a mint condition copy arrive. No messing about.

I also love all the extra discount you get from them which Amazon never ever does, their standard price is 1p below Amazon price but you can almost always find a discount code to use online, I was using a 5% off one but a present (till end of month) they have 10% off refer-a-friend scheme which I keep using with bogus Y! Mail accounts lol.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amazon for the british, cheap reliable and about 2-3 days shipping. Perfect stuff, though lazy me often picks one up at games workshop or WH smiths if I'm in town.


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> Amazon for the british, cheap reliable and about 2-3 days shipping. Perfect stuff, though lazy me often picks one up at games workshop or WH smiths if I'm in town.


Y'know, they would have done better calling their site Zulu.uk.....it would have more meaning methinks :biggrin:


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

I use borders.com. If you join their free club, you get coupons emailed to you. Just about every week they have a 33% off any one item. About once a month they have a 40% off any one item. I have 3 different free memberships. I wait for the 40% off coupon, then place my orders online with the ship-to-store option which gives me no shipping or taxes. I just have to go pick up the book from my local store.

In my case, the local store is on my way home from work. If you don't have a convenient store, this my not be as good for you.

I have Fear the Alien pre-ordered for US$5.39 total cost.


----------

